# Does anyone know WU51FKC?



## volkswizard (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,
I have just bought a 225 TTR with a TTOC sticker in the back of it.
Reg WU51 FKC, silver with black leather, unmodified with standard 17" 6 spokes
Does anyone know it?
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

volkswizard said:


> Hi,
> I have just bought a 225 TTR with a TTOC sticker in the back of it.
> Reg WU51 FKC, silver with black leather, unmodified with standard 17" 6 spokes
> Does anyone know it?
> ...


Hmm, I'mnot sure if we keep or ask for reg nos from new members but i'll ask and see if we have any record. What does the V5 say?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We don't keep any record of cars themselves. Even if we did we wouldn't be able to give otu any details due to data protection, sorry.

But I would imagine you have a very well looked after car there tho, I know what our members are like 

Nick


----------

